# Cwc Diver Bezel Removal



## rmaxeman (Apr 14, 2008)

Hello all

I've recently purchased a cwc diver 2nd hand. It's in good nick but filthy! When I twist the bezel it sounds like there is grit grinding underneath it. I've washed and rinsed it a few times but the dirt/grit is still grinding away beneath the bezel!

Is there a way of removing the bezel to clean it?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Its not a CWC but the principle is the same.....

Check this thread:

http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=8383

Welcome to the forum...


----------



## rmaxeman (Apr 14, 2008)

Thanks jasonm, I shall have a go this evening.


----------



## rmaxeman (Apr 14, 2008)

Thanks for the advice guys. :thumbsup: I removed, cleaned and replaced the bezel with no problems. It's now rotating without the horrible grinding noise from the built up gunk!!

I've attached some photos for anyone considering the same on this model.

(Apologies for the poorly lit and grainy pics) :icon18:


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Well done!, its so satisfying to DIY isnt it


----------

